# TRT and SARMs



## stinger (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi all. I was just wondering if I was doing a cycle of SARMs, would it affect my test levels? Should I stop before doing blood work before my TRT follow up?


----------



## stinger (Jul 21, 2021)

From my preliminary research, it appears that SARMs do raise test levels.  I would just have to be sure to quit in time for my bloodwork.


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2021)

stinger said:


> Hi all. I was just wondering if I was doing a cycle of SARMs, would it affect my test levels? Should I stop before doing blood work before my TRT follow up?


Stop playing the guessing game, and go get your own bloodwork performed prior to your Dr visit.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 21, 2021)

SARMs will lower total test.

Using ostarine as an example, it cut my total test by 50%, and actually elevated my free test ever so slightly (about 10%). For clarity, my free T was still at the very bottom of the range despite the very minor increase that was seen. The reason for the minor increase in free T is that SARMS will lower SHBG, and that indirectly leads to more free T being bioavailable.

Other stronger compounds, such as RAD140, LGD, etc. will have a larger impact on your hormone panel.

I agree with CJ, just go get bloodwork at least 2 -3 weeks in advance of seeing the doctor.


----------



## eazy (Jul 21, 2021)

No. I experimented with s23 & lgd4033, they are supressive.

More importantly, my alkaline, ast, and alt were 20 points out of range. I was not using organ support. 

This is what caught my TRT docs eye.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2021)

Some are more suppressive, some less, some not at all.








						Sarmguide.com - Learn Everything about SARMs
					

Sarmguide.com is the #1 website for information regarding SARMs and other compounds like MK 677, Cardarine and Stenabolic.




					sarmguide.com
				




LGD-4033 was suppressive, but I bounced back pretty quick with natural supps.
Cardarine - no
MK-677 - no

Out of the 3, I liked MK-677 best.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Some are more suppressive, some less, some not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All SARMs are suppressive. MK-677 is a ghrelin secretagogue, and Cardarine is a PPAR... neither are a SARM 😎


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> All SARMs are suppressive. MK-677 is a ghrelin secretagogue, and Cardarine is a PPAR... neither are a SARM 😎


Yes I know but they are all grouped under the same umbrella and sold by the same websites.

There are some that are not suppressive. Ostarine is a sarm and not suppressive.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes I know but they are all grouped under the same umbrella and sold by the same websites.
> 
> There are some that are not suppressive. Ostarine is a sarm and not suppressive.


Except it is, and I have the blood work to prove it. It lowered my total T by 50%, lowered my SHBG, and raised my free T by 10%.

I used ostarine to intentionally lower my test, in hopes of finding a real doctor (not a TRT clinic) to give me a TRT prescription. I ended up not even bothering trying to find a doctor, as there are flaws with my approach (i.e. tanks LH and FSH, which is a big red flag).

So in summary, cardarine and mk-677 are not SARMs... ostarine is suppressive.... all ACTUAL SARMs are suppressive.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Except it is, and I have the blood work to prove it. It lowered my total T by 50%, lowered my SHBG, and raised my free T by 10%.
> 
> I used ostarine to intentionally lower my test, in hopes of finding a real doctor (not a TRT clinic) to give me a TRT prescription. I ended up not even bothering trying to find a doctor, as there are flaws with my approach (i.e. tanks LH and FSH, which is a big red flag).
> 
> So in summary, cardarine and mk-677 are not SARMs... ostarine is suppressive.... all ACTUAL SARMs are suppressive.


Kind of like calling a Tootsie Roll suppressive. Or doing PCT because you ate some almonds.

Whatever. You're right, I'm wrong. I don't know anything.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Kind of like calling a Tootsie Roll suppressive. Or doing PCT because you ate some almonds.
> 
> Whatever. You're right, I'm wrong. I don't know anything.


It's not about right or wrong... it's just about information. Take a breath, because the only reason I "corrected" you was to make sure there is accurate information available for any member who performs a search in the future.

Ostarine took me from 400 total test, down to 230 total test. It raised my free T from 50 to 56.

Again, I have no interest in right or wrong... only factual. I also definitely have no interest in making you feel attacked, and I'm sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2021)

"I didn’t experience any side effects when taking Ostarine but some people claim that they get suppressed. This could be that they are very sensitive to this compound or that they most likely got a bunk product with something else other than MK 2866."





						Ostarine - MK2866 Archives
					






					sarmguide.com


----------



## 69nites (Jul 21, 2021)

SARMs are just shitty AAS. AAS suppress natural testosterone production.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> "I didn’t experience any side effects when taking Ostarine but some people claim that they get suppressed. This could be that they are very sensitive to this compound or that they most likely got a bunk product with something else other than MK 2866."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my ostarine from science bio. Definitely not bunk.

Here is a better and more accurate study than what you presented from sarmguide.com https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6326857/

Saying someone is very sensitive to ostarine and that's why you get shut down is like saying you're sensitive to anavar, and that's why you get shut down. Sure, they are both mild in the PED category they fall in... but they don't suppress because someone is sensitive to it. It suppresses because you have exogenous hormone antagonizing androgen receptors. This in turn has negative feedback on HPTA, which reduces or shuts down LH/FSH, and in turn leaves you 'suppressed'. This is a layman/high level explanation... But as they say, it's good enough for government work.

Ostarine won't put you at zero testosterone.. but it will reduce endogenous testosterone production due to antagonizing AR, and negative feedback on HPTA.

Ostarine is easy to recover from, but saying it doesn't suppress is false. 

Again I have no beef with you, and I never have. I'm only here to provide information.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> "I didn’t experience any side effects when taking Ostarine but some people claim that they get suppressed. This could be that they are very sensitive to this compound or that they most likely got a bunk product with something else other than MK 2866."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just reference a site that has the business model of marketing for SARM dealers as a source of information?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2602589/ 

The information from the clinical data demonstrates ostarine suppresses LH and thus suppresses natural testosterone production.

Stop getting your information from websites that exist to market what you're researching.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 22, 2021)

69nites said:


> Did you just reference a site that has the business model of marketing for SARM dealers as a source of information?
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2602589/
> 
> ...



I trust the info more than gov links. They have zero credibility.

I could give a rat's ass if they are selling anything. Doesn't mean the info is any more or less trustworthy.

When there are ads on UGB does that mean that the whole website magically becomes untrustworthy?

He was right that it is suppressive.

"A single cycle of Ostarine produces pronounced physical changes in the user. However, it does so without using the same biological pathways as traditional anabolics. MK-2866 is one of the “milder” SARMs available, and the technology around these compounds continues to evolve."








						3x Ostarine Side Effects to Look Out For On Cycle - sarms.io
					

Should you worry about the potential side effects of MK 2866? Learn about the potential ostarine side effects you could encounter on your cycle.




					sarms.io


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I got my ostarine from science bio. Definitely not bunk.
> 
> Here is a better and more accurate study than what you presented from sarmguide.com https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6326857/
> 
> ...



You were right, it is suppressive.

Science.Bio is definitely legit. Probably the most legit.

I can't explain how you got so suppressed by such a mild sarm that others do not get any suppression from.

Maybe it effects people differently.

It's not unheard of. I have a sensitivity to aspirin and it upset my stomach.

Doesn't mean anyone who eats an aspirin will get an upset stomach.

I apologize that I flew off the deep end.

I do not trust gov links at all though!


----------



## Send0 (Jul 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You were right, it is suppressive.
> 
> Science.Bio is definitely legit. Probably the most legit.
> 
> ...


It's a link that contains published studies... pubmed is just the Google of studies/abstracts. It links to edu and gov sites that host the actual data, so it's no different.

Also, again, it's been well documented scientifically that ostarine... and all SARMs will suppress. The "others" that don't get suppressed tend to be idiots on Reddit forums who don't bother doing blood work, or bother doing "real" research.

I guarantee if you get pre blood work done, and then take ostarine, and then get post blood work that you would show lower test and suppressed LH/FSH. Matter of fact, I'm so confident in this that, considering it's documented in published studies with repeated results, that I would put a full years salary on it.

 In any case, no need to apologize. I'm not bothered, and was actually more worried that you thought I was attacking you personally; which I sincerely promise was not the case at all.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I trust the info more than gov links. They have zero credibility.
> 
> I could give a rat's ass if they are selling anything. Doesn't mean the info is any more or less trustworthy.
> 
> ...


You do know that there's a difference between a forum having banner ads and a website being built for the purpose of selling spots in the top 5 supplier list right? Even if the site is getting paid, I'm not. And I'm a Savage.

It's a government website because clinical studies that have any taxpayer funding have to be publicly accessable and that's a repository. If you're a university pharmacy student, pharmacist, or pay $2382 a year for direct access to ASPET data I'll give you direct links to the clinical trials with full data.

Until then, when given mk2866 subjects had reduction of gonadotropins after 2 weeks, 90% reduction of spermiogenesis in 10 weeks at a substancially lower dose than used in a PED context.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 22, 2021)

I wish I would have never said anything.

I really don't give a shit about any of it.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I wish I would have never said anything.
> 
> I really don't give a shit about any of it.


Take a breath... It's all information, and nothing said is personal. Everyone on here gets corrected at some point. If you find someone who has never been wrong, then give me their user name and I'll dig up a post where I need to correct them and do so ASAP 😂.

This board is a repository of knowledge. We're all just doing our best to keep the information clean and concise for future reference. It's one of the reasons I like this forum so much. Very little bro science, and primarily factual information.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Take a breath... It's all information, and nothing said is personal. Everyone on here gets corrected at some point. If you find someone who has never been wrong, then give me their user name and I'll dig up a post where I need to correct them and do so ASAP 😂.
> 
> This board is a repository of knowledge. We're all just doing our best to keep the information clean and concise for future reference. It's one of the reasons I like this forum so much. Very little bro science, and primarily factual information.


I just want it to end. 

I said it is suppressive multiple times even though I do not agree.

Can we leave it the hell alone now please?


----------



## Send0 (Jul 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I just want it to end.
> 
> I said it is suppressive multiple times even though I do not agree.
> 
> Can we leave it the hell alone now please?


I'll leave it alone... Separately, and I say this as a friend, but maybe you need to go relax for the night. It's clear something is going on with you this evening, as you are normally not reactionary like this _(unlike me, who tends to react)_.

Also, I'm sorry to hear you don't agree with scientific studies that have been independently  reproduced multiple times. These are far more valid than any anecdotal reports, my own included.

Have a good night brother. I hope you're able to unwind and come back fresh tomorrow.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm in week 7/12  on 25 ostarine and 20 cardarine. Starting bloods had my test at 425. Last week I got my midpoint bloods drawn and im at 175. No libido- pretty bad suppression man.


----------



## stinger (Jul 26, 2021)

Good info. Thanks guys!


----------

